

Dictionary of Programming Languages - nfnaaron
http://cgibin.erols.com/ziring/cgi-bin/cep/cep.pl

======
zephyrfalcon
I always love learning about new programming languages... One of the problems
with lists like these, though, is that they are necessarily limited. It's not
feasible to add everybody's pet/toy/experimental language. Question is, at
what point does a new language (implementation) stop being "trivial"?

For example, recently I discovered the V programming language
[<http://code.google.com/p/v-language/>]. Should this language be in the list?
The implementation is nowhere near stable nor mature; on the other hand, it
has some interesting ideas to make concatenative languages more palatable,
which might make it non-trivial.

------
nfnaaron
I stumbled across the Dictionary of Programming Languages, and HOPL
<http://hopl.murdoch.edu.au/> while I was trying to figure out why I pronounce
"a = b" as "a gets b" rather than "a equals b".

I think I pronounce it that way because the first time I ever heard anyone
speak out loud in code a lot was in a Modula-2 class in college. I think they
say "gets" for ":=" in that region of the programming world.

I try to remember to say "equals" for "=" when I read code in front of other
people, but sometimes I slip and get funny looks. But assignment, whatever
characters are used to write it, is pronounced "gets" in my brain.

